# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Hawking confía en que la fusión nuclear zanje el problema energético

## Jonasino

EFE 28/09/2014

(Esta noticia pertenece a la edición en papel de El Periódico de Aragón.)


El físico Stephen Hawking dijo ayer que el gran avance tecnológico que quisiera ver en los próximos cien años es la fusión nuclear, porque con ella se resolvería el problema energético del planeta y nos salvaríamos de los gases de efecto invernaderos. Hawking dio esta respuesta a una de las preguntas elegidas por el Festival Starmus, que desde el lunes une en Canarias ciencia, música y arte y que ayer fue clausurado con una conferencia del físico británico.

Hawking, que cuando le dieron a elegir entre viajar al Big Bang o hacia el futuro eligió la segunda elección porque, indicó, ya se sabe lo que ocurrió en el pasado, manifestó que tal vez haya planetas semejantes a la Tierra pero no cree en la existencia de ovnis. Tampoco cree que haya una conspiración del gobierno de Estados Unidos para ocultar las pruebas de que existen los ovnis y así quedarse con toda la tecnología alienígena.

Asimismo, Stephen Hawking también ironizó y envió el mensaje de que los agujeros negros no son tan negros como los pintan y se puede salir de ellos, tanto hacia el exterior como posiblemente en otro universo, por lo que precisó que si alguien siente que está en un agujero negro no debe rendirse porque hay salida.

Durante su charla, el físico también quiso señalar que los agujeros negros tienen un borde, el llamado horizonte de eventos, a partir del cual no hay marcha atrás y se cae hacia él.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojalá... pero lo veo difícil. Ya veremos que sale del proyecto ITER una vez que esté en marcha.

Hasta ahora, todos los intentos hechos no son viables, se consume más energía en generar el plasma y confinarlo que la que se obtiene de la fusión.

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente, pero esperemos que eso mejore y aclare el futuro energético. Desgraciadamente lo que acaba de escribir F.Lázaro es un denominador común de muchas renovables: El coste energético de la fabricación de los generadores es casi igual que la energía que van a producir a todo lo largo de su vida útil. Este es un tema que a menudo ignoran los ecologistas de salón, pero tiene mucha importancia. Cierto es que con los avances tecnológicos la cosa va mejorando, pero no es oro todo lo que reluce.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El argumento de que una célula fotoeléctrica gasta más energía en su fabricación que la que producirá durante toda su vida útil es tan falso como un billete de 30 euros. Mientras alemanes y nórdicos siembran sus tejados de placas fotoeléctricas, nosotros, que somos el país del sol, seguimos en la prehistoria.
 Ya en el 2010, una célula fotoeléctrica recuperaba en 2-3 años (de una vida estimada de 30), toda la energía utilizada no sólo en su fabricación, sino también en su instalación: http://www.terra.org/categorias/arti...l-fotovoltaico
 Pero nosotros venga a repetir los mismos mantras absurdos en éste y otros temas.

 Por otra parte, ojalá salga adelante la fusión nuclear, sería muy bueno, no ya para nosotros que lo tenemos lejos, sino para las generaciones venideras.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> El argumento de que una célula fotoeléctrica gasta más energía en su fabricación que la que producirá durante toda su vida útil es tan falso como un billete de 30 euros. Mientras alemanes y nórdicos siembran sus tejados de placas fotoeléctricas, nosotros, que somos el país del sol, seguimos en la prehistoria.
>  Ya en el 2010, una célula fotoeléctrica recuperaba en 2-3 años (de una vida estimada de 30), toda la energía utilizada no sólo en su fabricación, sino también en su instalación: http://www.terra.org/categorias/arti...l-fotovoltaico
>  Pero nosotros venga a repetir los mismos mantras absurdos en éste y otros temas.
> 
>  Por otra parte, ojalá salga adelante la fusión nuclear, sería muy bueno, no ya para nosotros que lo tenemos lejos, sino para las generaciones venideras.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


En mi comentario anterior no he hablado para nada de la fotovoltaica. De cualquier forma dar una vida estimada de 30 años a una célula en "uso industrial" ya es optimismo. Por otra parte www.terra.org no es precisamente una fuente fidedigna desde el punto de vista científico o técnico.
Pero volviendo al tema de la fusión nuclear, adjunto un artículo aparecido en la prensa hace unos meses y que refleja por donde pueden ir los tiros. Claro que, como dice Miguel, no seremos nosotros los que lo veamos.
http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...ntable-3096656

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En mi comentario anterior no he hablado para nada de la fotovoltaica. De cualquier forma dar una vida estimada de 30 años a una célula en "uso industrial" ya es optimismo. Por otra parte www.terra.org no es precisamente una fuente fidedigna desde el punto de vista científico o técnico.
> Pero volviendo al tema de la fusión nuclear, adjunto un artículo aparecido en la prensa hace unos meses y que refleja por donde pueden ir los tiros. Claro que, como dice Miguel, no seremos nosotros los que lo veamos.
> http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...ntable-3096656


 Era solo por dar contestación a un mantra/mito se los que se lanzan habitualmente sobre las renovables, sin ningún tipo de base. Puse ese mismo de Terra porque no tenía ganas de llenarlo con más. pero hay miles de links. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Para los que no saben que es, o quieren recordarlo, adjunto un link de un artículo divulgador de que es la fusión nuclear:
http://energia-nuclear.net/como_func...n_nuclear.html

----------


## Jonasino

Esquema:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tipos de reacciones de fusión hay muchísimas, creo que era hasta el hierro las que liberaban energía. 

Obviamente la más "fácil" y provechosa para nosotros es la tipo Deuterio-Tritio de la imagen.

Hay que ser realistas, hoy por hoy... y pese a que se ya se ha obtenido ganancia de energía neta en algunos experimentos (http://www.europapress.es/ciencia/no...213171737.html), la fusión nuclear rentable es muy lejana. Con el tiempo, dentro de unas décadas esperemos que sea viable.

Mientras tanto, no queda otra que estudiar la mejora y el rendimiento de la fisión nuclear, nuevos reactores de IV generación, más seguros, eficientes y de mayor potencia, menor generación de residuos radiactivos, uso del torio como combustible nuclear, mucho más ventajoso que el uranio, investigación en posibles usos de los residuos nucleares existentes, etc.

En fin, que hay mucho por hacer.

----------

Jonasino (30-sep-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Esquema:


Madre mía. Para los mortales de a pié, nos pones la fórmula del Fairy y nos lo creemos igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Muy bueno lo del Fairy, pero Miguel, no seas modesto, tu puedes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madre mía. Para los mortales de a pié, nos pones la fórmula del Fairy y nos lo creemos igual.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Jeje, es muy simple:

*21H + 31H -> 42He + 10n + 17,6 MeV*

En cristiano, al fusionar deuterio (2H) con tritio (3H), da lugar a un átomo de Helio estable y libera un neutrón, además de 17,6 MeV.

El deuterio se puede obtener de agua de mar, pero el tritio hay que fabricarlo bombardeando litio.

Una comparación: Al fisionar uranio 235 se producen 200 MeV. Fusionando D-T se producen sólo 17,6 MeV.

Pero sólo menos del 1% de uranio natural es 235U, el resto es 238U y no sirve de nada sin enriquecerlo (caro), algún día se agotará, amén de los residuos y peligrosidad.

Mientras que el deuterio y el tritio son casi inagotables y no generan radioactividad.

Con lo cual, las ventajas de la fusión con respecto a la fisión son claras. Sólo hace falta vencer las limitaciones actuales que todos conocemos.

----------

Jonasino (30-sep-2014),NoRegistrado (30-sep-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Jeje, es muy simple:
> 
> *21H + 31H -> 42He + 10n + 17,6 MeV*
> 
> En cristiano, al fusionar deuterio (2H) con tritio (3H), da lugar a un átomo de Helio estable y libera un neutrón, además de 17,6 MeV.
> 
> El deuterio se puede obtener de agua de mar, pero el tritio hay que fabricarlo bombardeando litio.
> 
> Una comparación: Al fisionar uranio 235 se producen 200 MeV. Fusionando D-T se producen sólo 17,6 MeV.
> ...


 Ahora si. Muchas gracias.
 He llamado a mi hijo y dice que el Sábado me lo explica, y mi mujer me ha mandado por ahí. Mi nieto que se ha examinado y aprobado el 26 la Selectividad en ciencias por la rama tecnológica (le quedó una en Junio) está de juerga y no ceo que lo sepa a fondo. Luego yo tengo que correr para todos.
  En definitiva, Fusión:
-Materia prima casi inagotable.
-Sin radioactividad. Esto si lo sabía.

Falta:
-Hacer el sistema más eficiente.
-Controlar la reacción.

 Será cuestión de seguir investigando. Labor de vosotros los ingenieros, pero preciosa.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muy bueno lo del Fairy, pero Miguel, no seas modesto, tu puedes.


No te creas, lo mío son otras cosas. Aunque me gustaría.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

La fusión nuclear es una reacción en la que se unen dos núcleos ligeros para formar uno más pesado.
Este proceso desprende energía porque el peso del núcleo pesado es menor que la suma de los pesos de los núcleos más ligeros. Este defecto de masa se transforma en energía (relacionadas mediante la fórmula E = mc2), aunque el defecto de masa es muy pequeño y la ganancia por tanto es muy pequeña, se ha de tener en cuenta que es una energía muy concentrada, en un gramo de materia hay millones de átomos, con lo que con una pequeña cantidad de combustible proporciona mucha energía.
No todas las reacciones de fusión producen la misma energía, depende siempre de los núcleos que se unen y de los productos de la reacción. La reacción más fácil de conseguir es la de deuterio (un protón y un neutrón) y tritio (un protón y dos neutrones) para formar helio (dos neutrones y dos protones) y un neutrón, liberando una energía de 17,6 MeV.
Es una fuente de energía prácticamente inagotable, ya que el deuterio se encuentra en el agua de mar y el tritio es fácil de producir a partir del neutrón que escapa de la reacción.
La fusión nuclear es un recurso energético potencial a gran escala y cuenta con grandes ventajas respecto a otros tipos de recursos:
•	Los combustibles primarios son baratos, abundantes, no radiactivos y repartidos geográficamente de manera uniforme (el agua de los lagos y los océanos contiene hidrógeno pesado suficiente para millones de años, al ritmo actual de consumo de energía).
•	Sistema intrínsecamente seguro: el reactor sólo contiene el combustible para los diez segundos siguientes de operación. La reacción de fusión no es una reacción en cadena, no es posible que se pierda el control. En cualquier momento se puede parar la reacción, cerrando sencillamente el suministro de combustible.
•	La fusión no produce gases que contribuyan al efecto invernadero. La reacción en sí sólo produce helio, un gas no nocivo.
•	La radiactividad de la estructura del reactor, producida por los neutrones emitidos en las reacciones de fusión, puede ser minimizada escogiendo cuidadosamente los materiales, de baja activación. Por tanto, no es preciso almacenar los elementos del reactor más de cincuenta años
(Fuente: Foro Nuclear)

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------

